# RUB Rack - (Pic Heavy)



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok my first thread 
By order of the OH I have built a snake rack for our little collection
As I wanted something to suit our needs and knew I couldn’t buy it anywhere else.
As I’m a geek thought id start off with making a quick model of what I wanted to see if it looked right…..




























As I don’t have access to many tools where I live now I designed it to be built fairly easy…..
Using standard boards from B&Q and using there cutting service (as I know how prone conti-board is to chipping when being cut)
The rack needed to house 3 x 50lt RUBs and 2 x 18lt Rubs leaving the top open to put another 1 or 2 or as we have done for the time being fill it with allsorts of S:censor:T
I have used full extension drawer slides so the shelves can slide out keeping the RUB on the heatmat and keep the probe in the RUB so there isn’t any distribution to the temperature taking it on and off. 

Ok it’s built using 

4x 2000 x 450mm Conti-boards. 
1x 2000 x 150mm Conti-board
3x 450mm Full extension drawer slides (bought from Screw-Fix as they are a lot cheeper)

And obviously screws, conti-board fixing blocks, edging strip and cable clips
( I used the conti-board blocks as I know ill have to dismantle it when I move house in the near future other than that I would have screwed straight through the boards)

The cutting list

1 x 2000 x 450 board cut in half to create 2 x 1000 x 450 boards (top and bottom)
3 x 2000 x 450 boards to have 800mm cut of each board (the three 800mm lengths create shelves, 2 of the 1200mm lengths create the uprights and the final piece creates a blanking for all the wiring which I haven’t done yet)

And the 2000 x 150 is used to brace the back of the unit which is cut to length 

And here is the almost finished article…….


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

thats really coool. well done :2thumb:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks really good mate. What do you keep in them?
Nick


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks
got the snakes from my sig in them....mainly royals


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

and my little addition was velcro name tags!! LOL


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Wowser, what a setup, I think its the velcro name-tags that make it though


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

i wouldn't of minded but all she did was write them out on word.... i did the rest..... and even better when i was setting it up she was hunting for snakes on here......


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I like the geeky drawings, they are cool lol.

I can see me ending up with something like that when I go to Uni so I can smuggle my pets in lol.


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome set up. well thought out too!


----------



## Darth_Vandal87 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Wowser*



InfernalBeast said:


> awesome set up. well thought out too!


Ditto brill setup methinks a lot better than other home built racks and luks very maintainable and fairlly simple to make.

Gud Job. Mite be pinchin this idea when me corns get bigger! :2thumb:


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

eeee very clever!! i like the drawings lol, what program do you use?


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

use sketch up for the quick layout designs as its quick and simple to use.


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

Darth_Vandal87 said:


> Mite be pinchin this idea when me corns get bigger! :2thumb:


 
thats why i put it up here with all the cuts needed thought others might find it usefull....


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

if you were to make these to sell how much do you reckon they would cost?


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

Sharpstrain

i can tell you how much it cost me
as selling is completly different
i paid a premium on all the conti-board as i wanted them to cut it....
the slides i bought 5 as it was cheeper than buying 3 from b&q

being realistic it prob cost £110 - £120

i could have done it for a lot less if i'd used my dads workshop and cut it all myself geting the boards at alot cheeper price.....but that is a 100mile trip and includes using the van to get it back here, 
no doubt some one on here will claim they can do it at half the price and i would prob believe it..... but for them to sell it as a product would be different...

it is really easy to build i did mine on my lounge floor using a screwdriver, tape measure, saw ( for the back braces) and a pencil
as i don't have many tools here it took me a about 1.5 hr to build including a couple tea breaks and a couple phone calls... and i wasn't rushing it...
if i had someone else to help me it would have been a lot quicker.
took abit longer to get all the mats and thermostats in place though.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks good and very well made. The only thing I would have done differently would have been to ditch the RUB lids and made it a lidless rack whereby the shelf above the tub acts as the tub lid.


----------



## Big D (Oct 23, 2008)

essexchondro said:


> Looks good and very well made. The only thing I would have done differently would have been to ditch the RUB lids and made it a lidless rack whereby the shelf above the tub acts as the tub lid.


 
i've thought about that and decided it wasn't the best idea for the way we wanted it set up as when you pull a shelf out the tub underneath has no cover over it as well..... which has the potential of escape and trapping when the shelf is slid back into position....
when we get into a small breeding project in the next couple years i'm going to make a more conventional racking system like you suggested.
but that will be addressed when its closer to the time..


----------

